# Currently on Trans-Sib... Any questions??



## Trans-Sib (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello all,

It's been a while since I posted here with a forgotten username. Anyways, I remember how much this board help me plan my train trip, so I'm trying to reciprocate this generosity. Currently in Ulan Bator (at a warm negative 31 degrees f.!) and am partly through my Trans-Siberian journey. Technically I am on the Trans-Mongolian route from Beijing to Moscow. We started our journey early yesterday morning and arrived in Ulan Bator this afternoon. The next le of our journey will be straight to Moscow from Ulan Bator, an additional four nights on board.

I know a lot of railbuffs want to take this train so I am here to answer any questions you may have about it. I'm writing this in advance in case their is anything I can look out for on the next leg of our journey. We don't leave till Thursday so plenty of time.

Highlights of the journey thus far-

1. The beautiful 18 car train on the Beijing-Ulan Bator leg with a modern interior. We were in second class which contained four beds per compartment. Despite being small it was nicely appointed, each bed having its own TV (although with some odd programing). The carriage was kept immaculate. To be honest, this really surprised me as I have heard bad stories before about trains that run this route. I guess we were fortunate to get this set. Hope we get it this nice the next leg!

2. Seeing the Great Wall from the train. You spend quite sometime with it in this distance.

3. The China/Mongolia border crossing. This one is intresting! The track size between China and Mongolia are diffrent. This meant them splitting up our train and pulling us into a warehouse. Here each car was hoisted up, the old wheels removed and new ones put in. All with us still on the train.

4. Waking up to the snowy Tundra of Mongolia.

Thats it for now! Please feel free to ask any questions and I'll try and post pics when I can.

God Bless,

Trans-Sib


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 12, 2010)

How was the diner? Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## rrdude (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh how I envy you on this trip! The only trip I'd like to make more, is a repeat of the journey that those guys made into North Korea, unescorted!

Please post many pix, or at least links to your pix.

Look forward to your detailed trip reports.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

Trans-Sib said:


> 1. The beautiful 18 car train on the Beijing-Ulan Bator leg with a modern interior. We were in second class which contained four beds per compartment. Despite being small it was nicely appointed, each bed having its own TV (although with some odd programing).


Wow, certainly not an Amtrak train.


----------



## jim hudson (Dec 12, 2010)

:hi: Fantastic trip, Bucket List material indeed! BTW: are you an American citizen, just curious how the border crossings go ie passports/visas/if people from different countries are treated differently etc.??? Look forward to the reports from the rest of your journey!


----------



## AC4400 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm wondering how the Russians manage their trains in extremely cold weather and heavy snow. After searching Amtrak status maps, I found the Westbound Empire Builder yesterday was disrupted in SPK (probably due to weather), and all the builders today are 5-6 hours late currently.


----------



## rrdude (Dec 12, 2010)

AC4400 said:


> I'm wondering how the Russians manage their trains in extremely cold weather and heavy snow. After searching Amtrak status maps, I found the Westbound Empire Builder yesterday was disrupted in SPK (probably due to weather), and all the builders today are 5-6 hours late currently.


First of all, they probably don't have 100+ attorneys to answer to, second, they probably just figure, "*What's the best way to run this railroad for our customers*......." (which is a dangerous question, if your "customers" are coal mines, auto manufacturers, etc., etc.)


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Dec 12, 2010)

Are you on an regular Russia train or on an tour?

If an regular what is your train numbers. (My copies of thomas cook has several different train crossing that area, with several different on board service levels.)

Food also, details please, and do they still feed you on Moscow time zone?

Do the village elder still show trackside at major stop sell food and other stuff?

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 13, 2010)

*Thanks for your post and I'm anxious to hear about the rest of your journey.*

*The description of your rail car sounds very good. On a train trip I took*

*in the winter in northeast China (Shangdong Province), I was able to get a*

*first class ticket. I asked what was the difference in first class and second*

*class, the lady told me that first class gets heat!! I didn't eat on the train.*

*Have a great trip.*


----------



## AC4400 (Dec 13, 2010)

Co-ask: What's the train number? Are you on a Chinese train, Mongolian train, or Russian train? I heard that all three nations have their own Trans-Sib services. I know the Chinese trains are numbered K3 and K23.


----------



## Trans-Sib (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello all!

About to board the second leg of my journey tommorow, so I'll try and upload pics/more info when I get to Russia.



Steve4031 said:


> How was the diner? Thank you for your efforts.


Didn't actually eat there. All the carriages have hot water heaters and we did it the Chinese way and brought our own noodles! I did go into the dining car though and the food looked decent, and resonably priced. Although I hear this changes when the Russian dining car is attached. The dining car is switched at every border. Ie: Chinese diner in China, Mongolian in Mongolia, Russian in Russian.



jim hudson said:


> :hi: Fantastic trip, Bucket List material indeed! BTW: are you an American citizen, just curious how the border crossings go ie passports/visas/if people from different countries are treated differently etc.??? Look forward to the reports from the rest of your journey!


I am a USA citizen. Basically you only need the Chinese & Russian visa if your doing the Trans-Mongolian route. For other citizenship though take caution as USA is one of the few countries that are exempt from Mongolian visas. UK citizens need to have a visa. For the actually border crossing, it takes time. Ecspecially the Mongolia/China as in the middle they change the wheels. Prepare to stay up late as they normally happen at night! The border control normally takes your passport and returns in quite some time later, with a stamp. They also checked under our beds to make sure we were not harbouring anyone. Also coming from China into Mongolia you go through immigration twice. Once leaving China, then another time entering Mongolia.



AC4400 said:


> I'm wondering how the Russians manage their trains in extremely cold weather and heavy snow. After searching Amtrak status maps, I found the Westbound Empire Builder yesterday was disrupted in SPK (probably due to weather), and all the builders today are 5-6 hours late currently.


I'll let you know on this one. Temps are consistently in the negatives this time of year. Inside the train is perfectly warm, if not a little toasty. I do not know how they handle time wise in the winter. I have to assume the expect it, considering its some of the coldest climate on earth.



Just-Thinking-51 said:


> Are you on an regular Russia train or on an tour?
> 
> If an regular what is your train numbers. (My copies of thomas cook has several different train crossing that area, with several different on board service levels.)
> 
> ...





AC4400 said:


> Co-ask: What's the train number? Are you on a Chinese train, Mongolian train, or Russian train? I heard that all three nations have their own Trans-Sib services. I know the Chinese trains are numbered K3 and K23.


We took the K23 and are due on the K3 tommorow. I heard also that the K23 was Chinese, but all signs onboard pointed to it being a Mongolian train. The attendents were Mongolian, signs in Mongolian etc. etc.

Hope you all are doing well and look foward to replying again when I get to Moscow!


----------



## henryj (Dec 15, 2010)

you said your are a US citizen. Do you speak or read Chinese, Mongolian or Russian? If one does not speak or read any of these how hard would it be to get around or communicate on the train or at the border crossings? Are any of the signs or announcements in multiple languages? Thanks, have a great trip.

JF


----------



## caravanman (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

Great to hear about your journey. I would love to do something similar sometime!

My questions revolve around the cost of the trip? Was the train full? Did you make the trip arrangements yourself, or was it via a tour company? I hope you will give a full trip report, it would be wonderfull to hear from someone first hand.

Enjoy the vodka and samovars as well as the noodles!

Eddie


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

henryj said:


> you said your are a US citizen. Do you speak or read Chinese, Mongolian or Russian? If one does not speak or read any of these how hard would it be to get around or communicate on the train or at the border crossings? Are any of the signs or announcements in multiple languages? Thanks, have a great trip.


In addition to that one, I have some more questions:


Is there checked baggage service? If not, is there enough baggage space?

Is there a shower?

Are there power outlets by the beds?

How hard was it to get a Russian visa?



For those wanting to take this trip:

http://seat61.com/Russia.htm

http://seat61.com/Trans-Siberian.htm


----------



## Trans-Sib (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello all! Arrived safely in Moscow after 4 nights on the train. What an experience. There were four of us together so the days were spent watching movies, reading, and relaxing. I plan on writing a more in depth TR later (with pics!). But am currently in the process of packing to go home so can't post too in depth yet.



AC4400 said:


> I'm wondering how the Russians manage their trains in extremely cold weather and heavy snow. After searching Amtrak status maps, I found the Westbound Empire Builder yesterday was disrupted in SPK (probably due to weather), and all the builders today are 5-6 hours late currently.


They do a great job with this. We arrived at almost all of our stops almost perfectly on time despite temperatures reaching around negative 25. The route is freezing most of the year so I guess they're use to it. Snow was about 1/2 feet and the vestibules got quite a bit but the carriages were kept comfortably warm.



henryj said:


> you said your are a US citizen. Do you speak or read Chinese, Mongolian or Russian? If one does not speak or read any of these how hard would it be to get around or communicate on the train or at the border crossings? Are any of the signs or announcements in multiple languages? Thanks, have a great trip.
> 
> JF


I have practically no knowledge of Mongolian and Russian and have a minimal amount of Chinese, having studied there for a few months. Getting around is not really a problem, the most important part is that the schedule of stops IS posted in English in all the carriages. Announcements are practically non-existant throughout. Border Crossing agents speak minimal English but its mainly they ask for passports, take them, and return them a few hours later. I would recommend buying the lonely planet Trans Siberian book for basic tips on how to get about.



caravanman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Great to hear about your journey. I would love to do something similar sometime!
> 
> ...


Hello Eddie! The cost was pretty cheap. We paid for the two legs separately as we had a stopover in Mongolia. In total I paid $461USD for both legs (2nd class/5 nights). You pretty much have to book through an agency to secure tickets in advance BUT make sure you book through the right ones as the markups can be exorbitant. I booked through CTIS in China for the first leg to Ulan Bator and Selena Travel from UB-Moscow. Do not book through a western travel agency where you can pay up to the thousands. What did come as a mini suprise to me is that if you book a segment partway through an express train (for instance UB-Moscow on the Beijing-Moscow train) they will not sell you tickets until the day before as they give priority for tickets travelling the whole route. In this regard I recommend you just book on direct trains (ie take the Beijing-UB direct train and the UB-Moscow direct train where you can book 45 days in advance).

Also the Chinese charge quite a high markup on their international trains so its cheaper to book the one night journey to Mongolia and then onward trains from their. Saved about $150 on this one.



Guest said:


> henryj said:
> 
> 
> > you said your are a US citizen. Do you speak or read Chinese, Mongolian or Russian? If one does not speak or read any of these how hard would it be to get around or communicate on the train or at the border crossings? Are any of the signs or announcements in multiple languages? Thanks, have a great trip.
> ...


No checked baggage but quite ample luggage space. You could store bags under the beds and in a large overhead rack. Do note that it is still a tiny train compartment so don't expect a huge amount of space.

Showers are only in the first class deluxe cabins on the 3/4 and 23/24 trains. Thus we went four nights with no shower. I also heard that the main Trans Sib route from Moscow-Val has a pay-for shower. First Class deluxe IS worth the extra money if availible. The car looked like the orient express and the cabins were pretty swanky.

We had a Euro/Russian/Chinese two prong circle outlet on the 23/24 train in our cabin. On the 3/4 train for four nights their was only an outlet in the corrider which we used to string an extension cord through to our cabin. This charged basic things but would not charge our laptops etc. Be warned.

Russian Visa not too difficult. We got ours in Shanghai and it took about a week. But you can only get the visa in China if you have a chinese residency permit (not just a regular visa). So best to get it in the USA.

Let me know uf you have any more questions. Hope to post a full TR soon.

God Bless,

Trans Sib


----------



## caravanman (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,

Many thanks for your excellent feedback, sounds a great trip.. been an ambition of mine since I read Paul Theroux's

book "Great Railway Bazaar", about 25-30 years ago!

Looking forward to your full trip report,

Happy Xmas,

Eddie


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Trans-Sib said:


> No checked baggage but quite ample luggage space. You could store bags under the beds and in a large overhead rack. Do note that it is still a tiny train compartment so don't expect a huge amount of space.
> 
> Showers are only in the first class deluxe cabins on the 3/4 and 23/24 trains. Thus we went four nights with no shower. I also heard that the main Trans Sib route from Moscow-Val has a pay-for shower. First Class deluxe IS worth the extra money if availible. The car looked like the orient express and the cabins were pretty swanky.
> 
> ...


Some day I plan to take 1/2, but not the other ones. I guess they're similar?


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 24, 2010)

How much is the deluxe first class with showers?

Can you provide the link for the websights for booking these trips?

Thanks.


----------

